# Unreal Engine: Täuschend echter Kies - ist das noch Grafik?



## MarcHatke (29. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Unreal Engine: Täuschend echter Kies - ist das noch Grafik?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Unreal Engine: Täuschend echter Kies - ist das noch Grafik?


----------



## Buttonsmasher (29. März 2016)

In der Grafik bitte ein neues Skyrim mit 100 Stunden + Hauptquests .D . Dann zahle ich auch mal 100 € für so nen Game . So fern die Performance gut ist .


----------



## KiIlBiIl (29. März 2016)

Und dann die Foren vollheulen weil das eigene System keine +30 FPS anzeigen kann


----------



## Kinorenegade (29. März 2016)

Naja... in einigen Jahren vielleicht. Wenn die Konsolen auch so weit sind, werden wir wirklich solche Spiele haben. Bis dahin lausche in dem leisen Fluchen der PC Spieler gegen die Konsolen


----------



## Headbanger79 (29. März 2016)

Ich zweifle nicht daran, dass wir eine solche Grafik in Zukunft in Spielen haben werden. Die Frage ist eben nur, wann.


----------



## Phone (29. März 2016)

Grafik-Porn incomming!
Ich hoffe ich erlebe den tag an dem Ich ein Spiel Zocken kann in dem diese Qualität durchgehen Standard ist.


----------



## MichaelG (29. März 2016)

Sicher. Die Hardware muß das ganze ja erst einmal verarbeiten können. Vermutlich braucht man für so eine Grafik wohl eine 8 oder 16 GB Grafikkarte.


----------



## nigra (29. März 2016)

Hinter diesen kleinen Ausschnitten steckt sicher ein großer Aufwand. Wahrscheinlich wurde für jede Aufnahme von mehreren Seiten gescannt. Allgemein denke ich, dass Umgebungs-Scans in Zukunft eine immer wichtigere Rolle in Spielen und Simulationen haben werden. Gerade in Zeiten von VR. Wie gut das am Ende aussehen kann, hat ja bereits Ethen Carter bewiesen. Und weitere Projekte dieser Art sind bereits in der Mache: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skMJclIACQM . Die Zukunft wird jedenfalls sehr interessant.


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2016)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Ich zweifle nicht daran, dass wir eine solche Grafik in Zukunft in Spielen haben werden. Die Frage ist eben nur, wann.


In dieser Qualität?
Bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

Dafür brauchst auch eine extrem grosse Bibliothek an Texturen.
Ein eine kleine Fläche solch präzise Texturen zu projizieren braucht schon mal sehr viele Fotos.
Die müssen auf genau auf die Polygone passen, bzw passend gemacht werden.
Das ist seeeeerh viel Aufwand und ich zweifle auch, dass eine solche Detailtreue in aktuellen (vorgerenderten) Kinofilmen in dieser Qualität gezeigt wird.


----------



## Headbanger79 (29. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> In dieser Qualität?
> Bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
> 
> Dafür brauchst auch eine extrem grosse Bibliothek an Texturen.
> ...



Deswegen sagte ich ja: die Frage ist, wann  und wenn ichs erst mit 70 Jahren zocke, aber die Technik entwickelt sich ja nach wie vor weiter, daher denke ich, das kann was werden, irgendwann.


----------



## McDrake (29. März 2016)

Ist dann halt schon die Frage, wie Real soll ein Spiel sein?
Wie Real soll es sein, auf Google-Street mit solcher Grafik zu gehen.


----------



## battschack (29. März 2016)

Also wenns nach mir geht so real wie möglich immer. Und nicht rückwärts entwickeln wie im moment


----------



## KiIlBiIl (29. März 2016)

Brauchen wir so real aussehende Spiele? Was unterscheidet ein Spiel dann noch von der Wirklichkeit! Dann kann ich auch rausgehen und die Natur auf Ihre Natürlichste Art wahrnehmen als in einem Stickigen Zimmer mit VR Brille abseits von allem Leben zu vegetieren!

Was Unterscheidet ein Spiel dann noch von der Realität, mal abgesehen davon das ich in der Realität eher seltener auf Drachenjagd etc gehe.


----------



## DISKOROLF (29. März 2016)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> Brauchen wir so real aussehende Spiele? Was unterscheidet ein Spiel dann noch von der Wirklichkeit! Dann kann ich auch rausgehen und die Natur auf Ihre Natürlichste Art wahrnehmen als in einem Stickigen Zimmer mit VR Brille abseits von allem Leben zu vegetieren!
> 
> Was Unterscheidet ein Spiel dann noch von der Realität, mal abgesehen davon das ich in der Realität eher seltener auf Drachenjagd etc gehe.



jenau! nieder mit der grafik! braucht kein mensch! gameboy forever!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist dann halt schon die Frage, wie Real soll ein Spiel sein?
> Wie Real soll es sein, auf Google-Street mit solcher Grafik zu gehen.




Die Frage ist , finde ich, eine sehr gute. Mich stört bei vielen Spielen das teilwiese pseudo Realistische...da finde ich einen klaren Cartoon-Style einfach besser.


----------



## Pherim (29. März 2016)

Ja, schön anzuschauen, aber leider garantiert vollkommen statisch und aufgrund der verwendeten Technik (Scannen von realen Objekten) wohl kaum für umfangreiche Dinge wie komplette Spielumgebungen sinnvoll. Dynamische Beleuchtung ist dann auch ein Problem. Selbst wenn man das Verfahren nur auf Teile (Felsen, Bäume, etc.) anwendet, muss alles andere, was von Hand designt wird (insbesondere Dinge, die man nicht scannen kann, weil sie nicht existieren), grafisch an dieses Niveau angepasst werden, was äußerst aufwändig sein dürfte. Sonst stechen einzelne, fotorealistische Objekte zu stark aus der restlichen Spielumgebung heraus. Und wenn wirklich mal ein Spiel in vergleichbarer Grafik herauskommt, bezweifle ich, dass es ein Meilenstein in Sachen Gameplay wird.

Klar, Grafikdemos sind keine Spiele, aber ein stimmiger Gesamtstil ist wichtiger als Fotorealismus in Teilen. Dass es irgendwann trotz Verfügbarkeit der Technik einfach finanziell nicht mehr rentabel ist, noch weiter an der Grafikschraube zu  drehen, dürfte auch klar sein.


----------



## Free23 (29. März 2016)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> Brauchen wir so real aussehende Spiele? Was unterscheidet ein Spiel dann noch von der Wirklichkeit! Dann kann ich auch rausgehen und die Natur auf Ihre Natürlichste Art wahrnehmen als in einem Stickigen Zimmer mit VR Brille abseits von allem Leben zu vegetieren!
> 
> Was Unterscheidet ein Spiel dann noch von der Realität, mal abgesehen davon das ich in der Realität eher seltener auf Drachenjagd etc gehe.



Ich würde sagen: Brauchen nicht (sind ja nur Spiele^^), Wollen dagegen ja.
Ist doch klasse in einer realistischen Umgebung, welche nicht mehr von der Wirklichkeit zu unterscheiden ist, gegen Drachen zu kämpfen. Oder GSG-Einsätze durchzuführen. Oder Assassine zu spielen. Oder physikalische Gesetze aushebeln/abändern (usw) Muss doch ein geniales Gefühl sein. Als wäre man der Mensch 2.0 ... 

Mir drängt sich dadurch nur immer stärker die Frage auf: 
Wie wird die nahe/ferne Zukunft aussehen, wenn wir immer mehr Richtung virtuelle zweite Realität schippern. Könnte es wirklich darauf hinauslaufen, dass man 24/7 nur noch daheim sitzt und 'ne Brille aufhat?

Naja, das kommt mir dabei in den Sinn... Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Headbanger79 (29. März 2016)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> Brauchen wir so real aussehende Spiele? Was unterscheidet ein Spiel dann noch von der Wirklichkeit! Dann kann ich auch rausgehen und die Natur auf Ihre Natürlichste Art wahrnehmen als in einem Stickigen Zimmer mit VR Brille abseits von allem Leben zu vegetieren!
> 
> Was Unterscheidet ein Spiel dann noch von der Realität, mal abgesehen davon das ich in der Realität eher seltener auf Drachenjagd etc gehe.



Aber sollen Spiele denn nicht auch dazu dienen, uns eine Zeit lang in eine andere Welt zu verfrachten? Die reale Welt  draußen meines Alltags sehe ich jeden Tag, ob nun beim Autofahren, Spazieren gehen oder Joggen.

In einem Spiel will ich in eine alternative Welt gezogen werden. So real wie möglich gerne in Rennspielen zum Beispiel, aber natürlich auch mal mehr Comic- oder Fantasymäßig in anderen Genres. Und wenn die Grafik immer besser wird, dient das meiner Meinung nach sehr der immersion. 

Dass die Engines immer leistungsfähiger werden muss ja nicht autmatisch bedeuten, dass wir in Elder Scrolls 15 dann Drachen anatomisch korrekt in ihre Einzelteile zerlegen und dabei jede Muskelfaster sehen können. Viel mehr sollte es den Entwicklern die Möglichkeit geben, dem Spiel einen eigenen grafische Stempel aufzudrücken. Ob die Entwickler das dann machen, ist natürlich wieder eine andere Frage.


----------



## Headbanger79 (29. März 2016)

Free23 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: Brauchen nicht (sind ja nur Spiele^^), Wollen dagegen ja.
> Ist doch klasse in einer realistischen Umgebung, welche nicht mehr von der Wirklichkeit zu unterscheiden ist, gegen Drachen zu kämpfen. Oder GSG-Einsätze durchzuführen. Oder Assassine zu spielen. Oder physikalische Gesetze aushebeln/abändern (usw) Muss doch ein geniales Gefühl sein. Als wäre man der Mensch 2.0 ...
> 
> Mir drängt sich dadurch nur immer stärker die Frage auf:
> ...



Ich denke, dass liegt nach wie vor an jedem Einzelnen selbst, seinem Umfeld usw. Die einen ziehen sich auch heute schon stark zurück, sind viel zuhause und zocken enorm viel, für andere ist es einfach ein Hobby oder auch eine Leidenschaft NEBEN anderen Aktivitäte mit Freunden und Familie. Ob das Risiko für die Einzelgänger durch VR wirklich steigt, wird man beobachten müssen ich glaube (und hoffe!) es nicht.


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2016)

Wow, das 2. Bild mit den Schnee bedeckten Blättern hat mich umgehauen. Das ist wirklich mal photorealistisch. Die anderen Bilder sind leider noch ein klein wenig im Uncanny Valley, wenn auch immerhin derart, daß ich keine Unstimmigkeiten konkret benennen kann.

Zum Besichtigen von Schlössern, Museen, Naturlandschaften ist die Technik sicher gut geeignet (Ich denke da an Bettlägerige und Behinderte, die in der Realität nie zB die Akropolis zu Gesicht bekommen würden.)

Für Spiele hingegen fehlt die Interaktionsmöglichkeit. Ich kann beispielsweise nicht ein Blatt aufheben und meine Schritte treten auch nicht den Schnee und die Blätter platt oder hinterlassen Spuren im Sand. All das sollte aber bei einem fotorealistischen Spielgeschehen möglich sein, sonst laufe ich nämlich nicht durch eine Landschaft, sondern nur durch ein statisch eingefrorenes Highres Abbild derselben. Und damit wäre die Immersion wieder hinüber.



KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> Brauchen wir so real aussehende Spiele? [...] Was Unterscheidet ein Spiel dann noch von der Realität, mal abgesehen davon das ich in der Realität eher seltener auf Drachenjagd etc gehe.


Willkommen in der Gedankenwelt von Matrix, Surrogates, eXistenZ, The 13th Floor, Total Recall, ... und deren Vordenkern.


----------



## D-Wave (29. März 2016)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Aber sollen Spiele denn nicht auch dazu dienen, uns eine Zeit lang in eine andere Welt zu verfrachten? Die reale Welt  draußen meines Alltags sehe ich jeden Tag, ob nun beim Autofahren, Spazieren gehen oder Joggen.
> 
> In einem Spiel will ich in eine alternative Welt gezogen werden. So real wie möglich gerne in Rennspielen zum Beispiel, aber natürlich auch mal mehr Comic- oder Fantasymäßig in anderen Genres. Und wenn die Grafik immer besser wird, dient das meiner Meinung nach sehr der immersion.
> 
> Dass die Engines immer leistungsfähiger werden muss ja nicht autmatisch bedeuten, dass wir in Elder Scrolls 15 dann Drachen anatomisch korrekt in ihre Einzelteile zerlegen und dabei jede Muskelfaster sehen können. Viel mehr sollte es den Entwicklern die Möglichkeit geben, dem Spiel einen eigenen grafische Stempel aufzudrücken. Ob die Entwickler das dann machen, ist natürlich wieder eine andere Frage.



Wenn jetzt dann die 4K Konsolen erscheinen sind eh wieder alles Matschtexturen. Denke mal in 50 Jahren wenn ich dann nicht mehr aufrecht laufen kann ist der Sprung geschaft. Glaube aber diese Zeit werden wir gar nicht mehr erleben.


----------



## BuzzKillington (29. März 2016)

Wie lang würde es wohl dauern einem Spiel wie GTA 5 so eine Grafik zu verpassen?


----------



## HeavyM (29. März 2016)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Wie lang würde es wohl dauern einem Spiel wie GTA 5 so eine Grafik zu verpassen?



Fertig!


----------



## HeavyM (29. März 2016)

Ui, ich schau gerade so auf mein Profil und sehe, ich bin schon 10!!!Jahre hier angemeldet und schaue hier fast täglich in die News. Und wenn ich die Leute hier sehe, die hier posten, fällt echt auf wie viele alte Hasen hier sind. Auf jeden Fall gibt's hier nicht nur Kiddies die hier Flamen. Echt schön


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. März 2016)

Nicht übel


----------



## parva (29. März 2016)

Photogrammetrie ist schon eine tolle Technik, ich kann da Agisoft PhotoScan empfehlen, kostet nicht die Welt in der Standart Edition. Allerdings ist es nicht so einfach wie es ausschaut und es kostet einiges an Erfahrung wie man geeignete Fotos erstellt, zudem ist die Berechnung sehr zeitaufwenig.


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2016)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Ui, ich schau gerade so auf mein Profil und sehe, ich bin schon 10!!!Jahre hier angemeldet und schaue hier fast täglich in die News. Und wenn ich die Leute hier sehe, die hier posten, fällt echt auf wie viele alte Hasen hier sind. Auf jeden Fall gibt's hier nicht nur Kiddies die hier Flamen. Echt schön


Stimmt, wir alten Hasen können genauso gut flamen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. März 2016)

Sehr schick. Da freu ich mich schon auf die Rollenspiele in 10 Jahren in so einer grafischen Welt


----------



## Loosa (29. März 2016)

Und dann fetzt man im neuesten Dirt mit 100+ Sachen an dem tollen Kies vorbei, yeah! 

Wunderschöne Stilleben, keine Frage. Aber nur winzigste Detailaufnahmen. Eine seitliche Fahrt über größere Distanz, oder ein Rückflug bis man ein komplettes Level sieht hätten mich weitaus mehr beeindruckt.
Auf so kleinem Raum kannste hinfeilen und optimieren ohne Ende.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2016)

Chic. Jetzt noch eine Geforce TITAN 10.000, dann läuft's wie Schmidts Katze. ^^


----------



## DerBloP (29. März 2016)

Also ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass solch Grafik in ca. 10-20 Jahren gang und gebe in Spielen sein wird. Wenn ich mir so vorstelle dass ich vor ca 35 Jahren mit 2 riesen Pixeln aka Pong an einem Röhren TV angefangen habe zu spielen, dann die Atari 2000 Ära, die C64 und Amiga Zeiten usw. durchgemacht habe, und ich mir zB ein The Devision anschaue, welches auch noch Open World ist...dann sag ich mal eher 10 Jahre als 20...
Niemand, aber auch wirklich Niemand hätte sich so eine Grafik wie sie es Heutzutage gibt (auch wenn die jetzige Konsolen Generation die Schritte wieder ein wenig ausbremst) jemals vorstellen können.

PS: Oder ein Star Wars Battlefront (rein Grafisch gesehen)...oder überhaubt internet Multiplayer....


----------



## Dosentier (29. März 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass solch Grafik in ca. 10-20 Jahren gang und gebe in Spielen sein wird. Wenn ich mir so vorstelle dass ich vor ca 35 Jahren mit 2 riesen Pixeln aka Pong an einem Röhren TV angefangen habe zu spielen, dann die Atari 2000 Ära, die C64 und Amiga Zeiten usw. durchgemacht habe, und ich mir zB ein The Devision anschaue, welches auch noch Open World ist...dann sag ich mal eher 10 Jahre als 20...
> Niemand, aber auch wirklich Niemand hätte sich so eine Grafik wie sie es Heutzutage gibt (auch wenn die jetzige Konsolen Generation die Schritte wieder ein wenig ausbremst) jemals vorstellen können.
> 
> PS: Oder ein Star Wars Battlefront (rein Grafisch gesehen)...oder überhaubt internet Multiplayer....



Ja, das denke ich auch.

10 Jahre sind realistisch, oder eher gesagt im Jahr 2025.
Davon abgesehen, welchen Sprung die Hardware in den nächsten 10 Jahren noch macht
Interessant ist natürlich auch, ob sich der VR Bereich in den nächsten 10 Jahren auch durchsetzen bzw. weiter entwickeln und etablieren wird.


----------



## Loosa (29. März 2016)

Laserprojektion direkt auf die Netzhaut, wie vor Jahrzehnten in Snow Crash beschrieben. 
Dazu noch haptische Feedbackanzüge / -sessel für volle Immersion, dann nehme ich auch so eine Grafikpracht.


----------



## elavcore (30. März 2016)

Komisch dabei ist heute nichtmal der erste April, habt Ihr das zu früh publiziert? Kann einfach nicht dran glauben


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2016)

elavcore schrieb:


> Komisch dabei ist heute nichtmal der erste April, habt Ihr das zu früh publiziert? Kann einfach nicht dran glauben


Dann führ dir mal die Herstellungsweise vor Augen: Eine Szene wird aus diversen Winkeln fotografiert und die Informationen zusammen gesetzt. Das dann durch einen Computer gejagt und heraus kommt ein sehr detailliertes - aber auch räumlich sehr begrenztes - Bild, bei dem man die Perspektive in kleinem Rahmen variieren kann: sprich sehr viel mehr als dieser halbe Meter Navigationsraum in Blickrichtung ist nicht möglich.

Letzten Endes ist das rein faktisch nicht viel mehr als ein zoombares Foto mit leicht verschiebbarem Blickwinkel.
Bewegungen sämtlicher Art (Schneeflocken; eine Person, die durch die Landschaft geht; Blätter, die platt getreten werden; ...) sind mit dieser Technik nicht möglich.


----------



## Blasterishere (30. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... - aber auch räumlich sehr begrenztes - Bild, bei dem man die Perspektive in kleinem Rahmen variieren kann: sprich sehr viel mehr als dieser halbe Meter Navigationsraum in Blickrichtung ist nicht möglich.
> 
> Letzten Endes ist das rein faktisch nicht viel mehr als ein zoombares Foto mit leicht verschiebbarem Blickwinkel ....



Ähm was? Hier geht es um Photogrammetrie, es wird also aus mehreren Bilder ein HighPoly 3D Model erstellt mit einer Textur welche aus allen Bildern generiert wird. Und dieses Modell kann man dann (je nachdem wie man es Fotografiert hat) auch aus allen Blickrichtungen sehen und hat hier keinerlei Limitation.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man also viel Talent besitzt ist es kein Problem diese HighPoly Modelle so zu bearbeiten und mit anderen HighPoly Modellen zu verbinden das man ganze Landschaften und Szenarien erstellen kann mit einem extrem hohen Grad an Realismus. Aber Limitationen außer der Performance gibt es hier eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Vordack (30. März 2016)

Free23 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: Brauchen nicht (sind ja nur Spiele^^)
> 
> Mir drängt sich dadurch nur immer stärker die Frage auf:
> Wie wird die nahe/ferne Zukunft aussehen, wenn wir immer mehr Richtung virtuelle zweite Realität schippern. Könnte es wirklich darauf hinauslaufen, dass man 24/7 nur noch daheim sitzt und 'ne Brille aufhat?
> ...



Wie schon gesagt liegt es an jedem selber. Ich für meinen Teil (76er Jahrgang) habe zum Teil die Anfänge mitgemacht. Mit 12 meinen ersten Commodore 64 usw. Bis mitte zwanzig wollt ich immer das neueste, schnellste, habe damals 1600 DM für ne Graka ausgegeben, mußte später dann auch auf der Smartphone Welle mitschwimmen usw.

Jetzt bin ich 40 und fühle mich zum Teil wie meine Eltern vor 20 Jahren - die Technik rast schnell dahin aber muß ich immer Vorreiter sein? Im Gegenteil, ich merke bei mir mit vortschreitendem Alter daß das Leben viel mehr bietet als immer die neuste Technik. Geld kann man auch anders gut "anlegen" 

Zudem bekomme ich mittlerweile selber Befürchtungen wo das alles noch hingehen soll mit unserer Gesellschaft. Solche Entwicklungen wie immer mehr Handy-Zombies auf den Strassen die  nicht nach links und rechts schauen macht mir schon Angst - da will ich nicht dazugehören, dafür ist die Umwelt zu schön wenn man richtig hinguckt.


----------



## CryPosthuman (30. März 2016)

elavcore schrieb:


> Komisch dabei ist heute nichtmal der erste April, habt Ihr das zu früh publiziert? Kann einfach nicht dran glauben



Solltest du aber! Das ist absolut Realität. Vanishing of Ethan Cater und Star Wars: Battlefront haben diese Technik ja schon verwendet. Auch The Talos Principle setzt auf die Technik und Croteam wird das in Zukunft (Serious Sam 4) wohl noch deutlich mehr machen.


----------



## Paldonhb (30. März 2016)

Um so realistischer eine Spielgrafik,umso Uninteressanter für mich das Spiel.. Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Odin333 (30. März 2016)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> Um so realistischer eine Spielgrafik,umso Uninteressanter für mich das Spiel.. Was mach ich falsch?


 Was du falsch machst? Dass es für dich offensichtlich nicht ums Gameplay geht sondern rein um die Optik. Das geht vielen so, bei den meisten ist es allerdings umgekehrt. Je hässlicher und/oder altbackener die Grafik, desto uninteressanter das Spiel.


----------



## DashEbi (30. März 2016)

Zweit Tage zu füh veröffentlicht.


----------



## billy336 (30. März 2016)

Hat was, aber irgendwann gewöhnt man sich an die Optik und einem fallen die ganzen Details nicht mehr auf...


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2016)

warum liegt denn hier fotorealistischer kies?


----------



## Austrogamer (31. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> (...) und meine Schritte treten auch nicht den Schnee


In _The Division_ tun sie das.

P.S. Heiliger Robert Crumb!


----------



## Austrogamer (31. März 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Auch The Talos Principle setzt auf die Technik (...)


Ich hab die Demo gespielt aber da ist mir graphisch nichts besonderes aufgefallen (?).


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2016)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Ähm was? Hier geht es um Photogrammetrie, es wird also aus mehreren Bilder ein HighPoly 3D Model erstellt mit einer Textur welche aus allen Bildern generiert wird. Und dieses Modell kann man dann (je nachdem wie man es Fotografiert hat) auch aus allen Blickrichtungen sehen und hat hier keinerlei Limitation.


... sofern man beim Fotographieren auch _sämtliche _Blickrichtungen berücksichtigt hat.

Und das hört sich in der Theorie einfach an, wird aber schon bei alltäglichen Gegenständen zur Mammutaufgabe. 
Beispiel:
- ein Gefäß, in dem Kugelschreiber, Bleistifte, Schere etc stehen. Um sämtliche Flächen und mögliche Blickwinkel inklusive entsprechender Tiefen Informationen korrekt abbilden zu können, braucht man eigentlich schon einen Film, der sich in einer 360° Kamerafahrt um das Objekt bewegt. Bewegungen nach Oben und Unten dabei nicht vergessen.

Was dabei rauskommt, wenn man Blickwinkel vergißt, kann man bei diesen Beispielen sehen (ja, andere Technologie, aber die Fehlerursache ist identisch: der fehlende Blickwinkel):
Beispielsweise bei dem X-Faß ganz rechts. Wenn man sich da die beiden blauen rechteckigen Behälter auf der obersten Ebene von oben ansieht, haben die extreme Löcher in den Wänden. Der eine hat zudem eine schräge Wand, die wahrscheinlich ebenfalls vom Blickwinkel herrührt.

Rein technisch ist es natürlich möglich, ganze Urwälder damit darzustellen.
Aber der Aufwand, diese einzuscannen, wächst mit größerem Areal (und damit Sichweite und vor allem -winkeln) ins Gigantische.

Bei einem einzelnen Objekt - zB einer Topfpflanze - ist das noch relativ schnell machbar, aber selbst bei einer kleinen Szene wie 50m² Urwald hat man ja schon bei wenigen cm Blickwinkel Unterschied Unmengen an Flächen, die man vorher nicht sah.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum liegt denn hier fotorealistischer kies?


Und warum hast du einen Schnuller im Mund?



Austrogamer schrieb:


> In _The Division_ tun sie das.


Ist die Landschaft da mittels Photogrammetrie erzeugt worden?



> P.S. Heiliger Robert Crumb!


Gesegneter Matt Groening!



Austrogamer schrieb:


> Ich hab die Demo gespielt aber da ist mir graphisch nichts besonderes aufgefallen (?).


Beispiel: The Talos Principle - Photogrammetry Example - Gallery @ Seriously!


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und warum hast du einen Schnuller im Mund?



weil ich sonst sabbere.


----------



## CryPosthuman (31. März 2016)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Ich hab die Demo gespielt aber da ist mir graphisch nichts besonderes aufgefallen (?).



Sind auch nur einzelne Objekte! Felsen oder die Statuen. Ein paar Teile der Ruinen auch.


----------



## McDrake (31. März 2016)

Die 3D-Scannerei ist ja im Prinzip keine Hexerei mehr.
Hab grad mal das App von Autodesk mit meinem Handy ausprobiert.
Darth Malgus 3D Model Made with 123D 123D Catch


Das Problem ist doch da eher, wie man eine fantasievolle Welt erschaffen kann.
Die Realität zu scannen und die dann einfach so darzustellen ist ja nicht das ding.
Aus dem Material etwas anderes als die Realität zu machen DAS ist die Kunst.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> weil ich sonst sabbere.


Hm ... das ist jetzt nicht die Antwort, die ich erwartet hatte ...


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hm ... das ist jetzt nicht die Antwort, die ich erwartet hatte ...



ich bin einfach zu ehrlich.
mein größter fehler.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. März 2016)

Zu viel Wolfenstein


----------



## texasritter (23. Februar 2018)

Wenn die Vr- Spiele nicht mehr nach N64 ausschauen, dann kann man das glaube ich einen Fortschritt nennen.


----------

